# Covering Ground for the bow hunt



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

Taking down a buck with a bow is going to be tough but its looking good so far. In the last month and a half Ive covered over 600 miles between Brighton and Provo Peak. I have 4 spots where I have seen big bucks hanging out. The next month I hope to learn how, where, and when these bucks move. I see them in the same spot every time but only have about an hour to watch. Can I use attractants and feed high on the mountain? Anyway, The best part about hunting is the PROCESS. I love looking. There is a lot of country out there. Here is a photo journal of my last few weeks of looking. I'm so lucky I live in Utah.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

are you the heir to a great fortune or something? you're always out doing something! I'm jealous! great photos and you sure put in a ton of time scouting! hope ya fill your tag


----------



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

I am guilty for spending too much time on the mountain for sure. With a name like utahgolf I'm sure you know what it's like spending way too much time on your hobby. I can find deer but I'll have to see if I take one with a bow. I've never done it before.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Great photos Matt!

Good luck on the hunt. I know one thing.. you'll be in tip-top shape, so that wont be an issue.  

Keep an eye on those bucks and practice shooting. You'll do just fine.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2011)

utahgolf said:


> are you the heir to a great fortune or something?


yeah he is... his parents are LOADED!! :O•-:

cool videos though! good luck on this hunt this fall!


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Baiting big game is perfectly legal in the state of Utah.....


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

sawsman said:


> Great photos Matt!
> 
> Good luck on the hunt. I know one thing.. you'll be in tip-top shape, so that wont be an issue.
> 
> Keep an eye on those bucks and practice shooting. You'll do just fine.


+1


----------



## rdoggsilva (Apr 6, 2011)

Great pictures and good luck on the hunt.


----------



## Royal Retrievers (Nov 24, 2009)

Great pictures. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

That whole movie I was hoping for some pictures of elk or deer. To my disappointment none appeared. Just guys in tight outfits. Maybe my wife wife would be more interested in this video...


----------



## PaleHorse1 (Jul 11, 2011)

Would love to be in that kind of shape, but then again I LOVE mtn dew too much! As always great shots keep it up!


----------



## muleymadness (Jan 23, 2008)

Looks way better on my Iphone then on youtube, nice pics btw.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

PaleHorse1 said:


> Would love to be in that kind of shape, but then again I LOVE mtn dew too much! As always great shots keep it up!


MMMMMMMMMMM Dew! Delicous! Also my arch enemy...


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I use to drink 5 dews a day back in college. I quit drinking soda all together and it's amazing how much weight ya drop and better ya feel, but dang, it's so delicious!


----------



## PaleHorse1 (Jul 11, 2011)

I was taking in well over a 1000 calories a day in dew alone a year and a half ago. I cut back to one on the weekend and with diet and exercise I lost over 50lbs. 190 to 138 this time last year. I am back up 12lbs. I drink one can a day and run 4 miles 4-5 times a week to justify it!!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

yeah it's crazy what soda does. I'm 6'1 and when in college weighed 175, which is still lean but after quiting dew, I dropped down to 160 in about a month and looked swimmer lean. sodas a killer but an ice cold frosted dew from a can or a cup filled with pellet ice and dew is amazing!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

bowhunt3r4l1f3 said:


> That whole movie I was hoping for some pictures of elk or deer. To my disappointment none appeared. Just guys in tight outfits. Maybe my wife wife would be more interested in this video...


 

So do you take this bike on the bowhunt?

What kinda pack, if any, will you wear?

How do you carry your bow on the bike?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I am moving this bow hunt story to Archery. 

Call me crazy.


----------



## PaleHorse1 (Jul 11, 2011)

I needed the 12lbs I looked sick and had no strength. BTW I am 5'6" and wrestled 119 and 125. Loosing it is not the problem, keeping it off is a little harder


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

matt, do you take any supps for energy before heading out or go all natural?


----------



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

Utahgolf, I use Accelerade, Gu gels, and PBJ's. I can go as long as I have A LOT of food.
Wyogoob, I use the Sitka Bivy 45. I take my bike a lot and just stash it along the way.
Bowhunt3r, I learned the hard way not to show game pics till after the hunt. Plus, stretchy pants are freaking awesome! I will be posting pics either way when the hunts are over.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Matt, the photobook has some great scenery, could you please take the "perspective" object out of the pics for posting on here? I'm not into spandex, had to shut it off after about 20 seconds.


----------



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

TopofUtahArcher said:


> Matt, the photobook has some great scenery, could you please take the "perspective" object out of the pics for posting on here? I'm not into spandex, had to shut it off after about 20 seconds.


I hear ya topofutaharcher. No one really likes to see that..not even me. It's been 20 years since I first started wearing such unpleasant bike attire. I guess I just got used to it after all these years. Truth is that I still wear it cause it's practical. If you want to cover 70 miles of rough terrain in one day a pair of jeans or even baggy shorts won't cut it.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Maybe they have camo stretchy pants? Then you can be comfortable but a little less bright and flashy


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

How do we carry our bow on a bike?


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

strap your bow to your pack..........


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

How big of a pack do you take?

Do you stay over night?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> How big of a pack do you take?
> 
> Do you stay over night?


Why stay over night when you can run to the top of the mountain and back in a few minutes! Since hes not tired he can put it to the old lady and sleep in his own bed. :O•-:


----------



## RoosterKiller (May 27, 2011)

swbuckmaster said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > How big of a pack do you take?
> ...


That's funny! o-||


----------

